# Chickens voice is weird



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

First my hen Yellowfeets "voice" slowly became weird and today is normal, hers went to a strange lowish voice today is fine. My chicken Doris's voice over a span of 3 days maybe, becam squeaky kinda and high pitched, her "voice" is usually much lower. Does she have worms?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think I've had anyone ask about worms with a voice change. I won't say that's not it but I would look to other possibilities, like weather. Weather flipping all over the place can affect them. Changing feed. Having anything that is causing dust, like construction or farming can do it.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for your response,
I guessed worms because I saw on another post about squeaky chicken voices and it said gape worms...?
There is a lot of farming around here and the temp increased pretty quick. Thanks


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's not gapeworms. 
Every time a bird yawns or squawks oddly or stretches its neck, folks automatically assume it's gapeworms. Gapeworms are rare in chickens. Birds yawn like other animals, humans...but not that they are tired, sleepy or bored. They yawn and/or stretch their neck to simply adjust their crop or gizzard.
Some birds squeak, squawk and chatter all the time. 
I normally dont name any of my birds. I've made one exception with one of my Black Stars. She squeaks, squawks, screams and chatters most of the time. I named her Gabby. Just as long as she continues to lay eggs, she can carry on as much as she wants lol. They all have different personalities.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My red hen began squeaking during the last heat wave.I think it was the heat.She's clucking a little but still mostly squeaking.Other than that she is acting fine.She came in the house yesterday and went about her usual routine-pick at the bird seed on the bird room floor,get a drink of water,come eat bread out of my hand and then go out.She just squeaked annoyingly...


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

My chicken also has loud wheezing sounds when she breaths more heavy like when she's walking instead of sitting, while sitting she breaths fine. But the loud squeaky wheezing is strange including the squeaky clucks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is she overweight? Is her abdomen hard and enlarged? Is she walking funny like a penguin? Is the heat causing her to pant? Is she breathing so fast she can't take a drink?


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Not sure if she's over weight, she's maybe 8 pounds or so. She kinda walks like a penguin but I'll look again. Her abdomen is full or liquid although I haven't checked it in a few weeks, she's missing feathers on her abdomen area but also she is bullied and Is missing some feathers behind her comb.
She's not breathing to fast but it's really hot out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need some good pics of the hen. 

If she's being bullied she needs to be some place with a buddy. So many things can happen when a bird is being bullied.

Do a comparison between her and another hen of the same breed. Be thorough, put your hands all over the birds to see what may be different between the two.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

I have no other hen's of the same breed (Production Red). I'll let her free range with her friend. Here's some pics, also she did lay a nice egg today. There's water coming from her crop and she through up alittle water and it comes up from her crop which she swallows.







She is alert and active.
















This is her "bald head".


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That isn't quite what I meant. We need a good relaxed side shot of her whole body.

If you have a rooster that would explain the head but you said she is also picked on so that is the others more than likely doing that.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A red production hen should be no where near 8lbs. If her abdomen is full of liquid, like a water balloon, and she's walking like a penguin, I'd say it's a good possibility she's internally laying. It's explain the extra weight and the difficulty breathing.


----------

